# Resourcen werden im jar nicht gefunden



## robochris (26. Sep 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin eine wenig am Verzweifeln, weil nach dem Exportieren aus Eclipse in eine lauffähiges JAR-Files das Programm die Bilder im "images" Package nicht mehr findet. Startet man das Programm mit dem Run-Button in  Eclipse geht es, startet man das JAR-File geht nichts mehr. 
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


```
bild=new PictureSoundObject(createImageIcon("/images/" + "elefant.jpg", "elefant"));

...

    protected static ImageIcon createImageIcon(String path, String description)
    {
        java.net.URL imageURL = Modell.class.getResource(path);

        System.out.println("pfad: .."+imageURL.getPath());

....
```


----------



## maki (26. Sep 2011)

Sind die images denn im Jar?


----------



## robochris (26. Sep 2011)

Wenn ich den Inhalt des JARs anschaue, sind die Bilder in "images".
Meine Start-Klasse befindet sich im Package "test".


----------



## maki (26. Sep 2011)

Die Bilder heissen richtig:
elefant.JPG
maultier.JPG
Adele.jpg

Windows ist leide nicht case sensitive, Java schon, sobald die Ressourcen nicht mehr aus dem CaseIgnoranten Windowsdateisystem kommen, zählt die Groß-/Kleinschreibung.


----------



## robochris (26. Sep 2011)

Uahhh, ich kann es nicht glauben. Jetzt habe ich schon mehrere Stunden alles Mögliche probiert.

Du hast völlig Recht, jetzt geht es. Vielen Dank


----------

